# RI dept's



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm looking for some RI dept's that hire reserve or auxiliary police officers. Any info would be great, thanks


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

I beleive Woonsocket does. Not posotive if they still do.


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

sempergumby said:


> I beleive Woonsocket does. Not posotive if they still do.


 Yes they do, I spoke with an officer from there last week. He said they may accept applications again this summer sometime. I do plan on applying with them when the time comes because it seems like a good gig.


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

Does anyone have any info on Warren PD? I also heard they hire specials.


----------

